# bliss-stick mystic



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

by the way, what's the hull like?


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)

Love mine. Hull is like a semi planer. It is a fast and responsive boat. And I can even spin it in the local tiny play hole. I have abused mine mercilessly as well.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

blisstick plastic works good in texas maybe due to the soft sandstone but in the rocky mountains. rocks are sharp due to road and railroad river damage so i would get harder plastic.


----------



## terryblissstick (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey MCSkid, I love my Mystic. It is quick, turns on a dime, punches holes, is easy to boof and resurfaces well. It loves big glassy waves for front surfing. There are no gimmickie items in the outfitting and sitting in the boat for hours is a comfort. You should find a demo and take it for a spin.

Not sure whats up with the plastic post? I have over 500 days on mine paddling thruout Idaho, Washington, Montana and California.... don't remember seeing too much sandstone. Beng an ELF (extra low flow) boater I tend to slide over or boof every rock I can find! Have even droped it off the car onto the freeway once. 

t








MCSkid said:


> anyone out there paddled the mystic? thoughts?


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

I demo'd it for a weekend and I liked it better than the Huka. It carves into eddies and holds a line nicely. So I generally liked the hull. Never slid past an eddy.

It's not a rounded edged bobber boat, so it's less forgiving maybe than other designs, but it's more precise so...take your pick. IMO, the plastic is soft, but that also means it gives instead of cracks. The run I did was Bailey and I think the flow was about 350 which I'd call the low side, but not super low. After one run it was pretty scarred up. If you're a front range boater though, then you're screwed no matter what because of all our blast rock in the creek beds.

The reason I didn't buy it is because the seat felt high to me and I thought it made it a little harder to roll. Again, that also means it's easier to get edge-to-edge. Maybe a more talented boater would be better suited for the boat, I ended up buying a boat that had softer edges and more rocker and a lower center of gravity.


----------



## perropirana (Mar 28, 2006)

MCSkid said:


> anyone out there paddled the mystic? thoughts?


 The Mystic is one of the better creek boats that I have owned. I love the way it handles in technical runs. I am 6.2 and about 195lbs. Very fast and safe, also super confortable. Let me know if you want to demo one...


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I pitoned one hard off of a 10-12 foot drop and and it held up fine. Seems like good plastic to me.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for all the reply's, like any company out there one person thinks the plastic is bomber while someone else will say it sucks. for the bliss-stick guys, I'm 5'9, 165 pounds, mystic or mini?


----------



## Experience Bliss-Stick (Nov 8, 2007)

MCSkid said:


> thanks for all the reply's, like any company out there one person thinks the plastic is bomber while someone else will say it sucks. for the bliss-stick guys, I'm 5'9, 165 pounds, mystic or mini?


I would wait and try the Mini. You are kinda on the line with your specs.


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)

caspermike said:


> blisstick plastic works good in texas maybe due to the soft sandstone but in the rocky mountains. rocks are sharp due to road and railroad river damage so i would get harder plastic.



Umm..yeah. I guess yer right, our granite must be softer than yer granite up there. But my thick ass Mystic has been bounced down these soft Texas granite runs for a while and no worse the wear. Love the thing.


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)

deepstroke said:


> I pitoned one hard off of a 10-12 foot drop and and it held up fine. Seems like good plastic to me.



Yup, he pitoned mine, first day it was on the river. But it was on one of those cushy Texas chunks of granite so it doesn't count.


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

*plastic*

I've got the SCUD, and Cody's got the Mystic... a few days down Salome left a Pyranha, a Dagger and a Liquidlogic broken, but the most damage sustained by a Bliss-Stick was a dent in my bow (pitoned a 10 footer) so I would say the plastic is good.

As far as going for the Mini or the full sized, it depends on what you like. If you like paddling a larger boat for whatever reason (more volume for gear, etc) then the Mystic's got it. If you want a narrower smaller boat, go for the mini. 

Or go balls out and get the SCUD, that thing is sweet!


----------



## perropirana (Mar 28, 2006)

MCSkid said:


> thanks for all the reply's, like any company out there one person thinks the plastic is bomber while someone else will say it sucks. for the bliss-stick guys, I'm 5'9, 165 pounds, mystic or mini?


I would try the Mini. The reviews are great, check bliss-stick.com


----------



## terryblissstick (Feb 27, 2008)

If you can, give them both a try. I am 5'-10" and 175 without gear, a size 11.5 shoe and run the full size and I live in this boat. It also has pleanty of room for the overnighters. I tried the mini last month on our trip and it was too small for me. On the other hand Susan, my other half is 5'-8" and 140. She has been boating a Huka for years and spent the 4 weeks overseas in the mini and LOVED it. I think she will be making the switch.

good luck!

t

quote=MCSkid;87367]thanks for all the reply's, like any company out there one person thinks the plastic is bomber while someone else will say it sucks. for the bliss-stick guys, I'm 5'9, 165 pounds, mystic or mini?[/quote]


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)

HuckinAZ said:


> I've got the SCUD, and Cody's got the Mystic... a few days down Salome left a Pyranha, a Dagger and a Liquidlogic broken, but the most damage sustained by a Bliss-Stick was a dent in my bow (pitoned a 10 footer) so I would say the plastic is good.
> 
> As far as going for the Mini or the full sized, it depends on what you like. If you like paddling a larger boat for whatever reason (more volume for gear, etc) then the Mystic's got it. If you want a narrower smaller boat, go for the mini.
> 
> Or go balls out and get the SCUD, that thing is sweet!


I heard you guys broke some boats on that run and wondered if any of 'em were the Bliss-sticks. Good to here they held up. 

Bliss-stick uses super linear plastic and pours 'em thick. They aren't as stiff as crosslink but easier to repair. The give is a good thing. Where a stiff boat will crack, the Bliss-sticks just dent and bounce back.

I got into Bliss-sticks because of the SCUD. I thought the concept was awesome and for the style of creeking we do down here it seemed perfect. When I got mine and my Mystic I approached them with skeptism. Me and my crew literally TRIED to destroy 'em. First run on the Mystic and Ken(deepstroke) decides a to run a silly line down a fall and pitons it hard...









That's him mid-piton. He swore he dented it, but I was right there and there was no dent.

My poor SCUD got to run the last section of Mexican Creek after a broken paddle ejection of pilot Adam Compton and our cushy Texas granite did this to it...









I wanted to see what would happen if I did nothing and just left it alone. That dent popped right out in a couple of days, I never touched it. 

Ya see, this soft plastic that everybody is whining about flexes instead of cracking, and can be welded if it ever does get a hole. I have seen several other boats break this year with not even a fraction of the abuse my Bliss-sticks have taken. I believe in them so much that I became an agent. I am a shitty salesman, hate the idea, but I will represent for those guys because they build a damn good boat.


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

*twins!*

sweet we've got twin scuds that orange is pretty nice, except my dent is still there (smaller though maybe soon it will be gone). too bad your dent popped out actually, that's quite the battle scar


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Let me rephrase. bliss stick plastic is softer meaning the rounded rocks won't peal off ass much plastic if you were to take it down a blast rock river and more will be pealed off. im saying for the long run not as in one time break. didn't mean to sound like i was just bashing just saying for the long run.


----------

